# Mudd worm



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Do fish eat these at certain times of the year? What are they? Watched a clip today that showed the bottom feeding turning on at night. Showed under-water camera in schools of hundreds. WOW!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jig, the worms you might be talking about may be the larve stage of the midge fly. I have caught plenty of pan fish with these in thier stomachs. Especially perch while ice fishing. The ice fishing artical was talking about these or similiar worms. They said that the crappie like to feed on these. Also stating that people overlook the fact that crappie have one of the best set of gill rakers and that don't always feed on minnows. They had said that the flats with seasonal weed growth and adjacent shallow depressions off these flats hold the decaying matter that is high food content for these worms. The fish learn fast that these areas are food buffets both at summer and winter time. These worms become active at night where they rise from the mud like grass. I'll try to find the artical for you.

Catch you later - John

P.S. I want to pick your brain on the rocks by the dam at west branch. Out of the fishing i do ,my favorite -second to ice fishing - is trolling at night for walleyes on the rocks. I would imagine there would be no shore fisherman because access is closed.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The guys were fishin the fall. 15 over 30 with fish stacked top to bottom. Walleye to! Everything they did they control drifted. As night set it turned on a bottom bite. With what you told me is good stuff! My old man said of some old timers from Skeeter that would get Walleyes full of them. Got to admit, thats alot of ground to cover. Some bays hold ALOT of leaves and such. Weeds with a camera would be cool! As fer WB and rocks, Anytime. Ill E-Mail you a couple things. PM me it anytime! Bob


----------

